# /compat tree vs. iocage jail



## VucanRidr (Oct 30, 2021)

I'm in a bit of a conundrum. I bought Kerbal Space Program on Good Old Games on a sale. So as part of the purchase, I was able to download both the windows code and the linux code. I was hoping that I could run the linux code on FreeBSD, but when I install directly, I get the startup animation and the initial menu, but when the game actually tries to start, I get:


```
kernel: linux: jid 0 pid 21105 (CloudJob.Worker): unsupported FUTEX_LOCK_PI
```

So I decided to set it up in Linux, either using the /compat chroot (https://wiki.freebsd.org/LinuxJails) from the linuxulator page (https://wiki.freebsd.org/Linuxulator) or an actual iocage jail (https://iocage.readthedocs.io/en/latest/debian.html). I know if I use an iocage jail, I would have to ssh in to the jail using X11 forwarding, to my FreeBSD desktop. But is there a more efficient way to get Kerbal running under linux on my FreeBSD desktop? Am I missing something more obvious?

Thanks,
--vr


----------

